# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  Windows vista home premium greek .iso

## AAEIV

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Πριν από μερικά χρόνια είχα αγοράσει ένα laptop acer aspire 5920G, το οποίο είχε προεγκατεστημένα τα ελληνικά windows vista home premium. Συνεπώς έχω στην κατοχή μου τον κωδικό.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχω το CD και θέλω να κάνω format. Επικοινώνησα αρχικά με την Microsoft η οποία με περέπεμψε στην acer.

Μίλησα και με αυτούς, οι οποίοι μου είπαν να χρησιμοποιήσω μια εφαρμογή της acer, την acer e-recovery, για να φτιάξω τα recovery disks. Οι άνθρωποι μάλλον δεν κατάλαβαν ότι θέλω να κάνω format(η εφαρμογή αυτή μπορεί να επαναφέρει το σύστημα στην εργοστασιακή του κατάσταση, δηλαδή με vista και οποιαδήποτε εφαρμογή έχει εγκαταστήσει η acer) οπότε τους το τόνισαν.

Η απάντησή τους είναι ότι αν θέλω το CD, πρέπει να πληρώσω 60€ για να μου το στείλουν! Αν είναι δυνατόν! Να πληρώσω για κάτι που το έχω ήδη πληρώσει!

Γι'αυτό ανοίγω αυτό το thread, για να ρωτήσω αν έχει κανείς στην κατοχή του το εν λόγω λειτουργικό σύστημα.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## agis68

Tην άλλη εβδομάδα απο τρίτη στειλε μου πμ μενω κοντα σου πατησια.....εδω απαγορευεται (στο φορουμ) να μιλάμε για μη αγοραστα προγραμματα. Πάντως όντως συμβαίνει αυτό είναι κοινή πολιτική των εταιρειών και απλά την αποδέχεσαι με την αγορά μηχανηματος με προοεγκατεστημενο λειτουργικό

----------


## leosedf

Νομίζω ο χρήστης έχει νόμιμα το λειτουργικό. Μόνο με τον κωδικό λογικά είναι ΟΚ αν βρει το image.
Recovery partition δεν έχει αυτός ο υπολογιστής?

----------


## Sted

Έχεις τον κωδικό; 

ΜΗΝ ασχοληθείς με recovery images και προσπάθησε να κατεβάσεις αν κάνεις "καθαρή" εγκατάσταση drivers απο τα sites των κατασκευαστών κατ'ευθείαν και ΟΧΙ απο το site της Acer για το laptop σου. Π.χ. κάρτα γραφικών -> nvidia.com, chipset drivers -> intel.com κλπ κλπ.

Αν έχεις τον κωδικό βρίσκουμε iso αλλιώς σου είναι άχρηστο. Μιλώντας για νόμιμη χρήση.

----------


## AAEIV

Τον κωδικό τον έχω.
Απλά θέλω το .iso ώστε να κάνω το format και φυσικά θα χρησιμοποιήσω τον δικό μου, ήδη αγορασμένο κωδικό.

Γιατί να μην κατεβάσω τους drivers από την acer?
Τι διαφορά θα έχει αν τις κατεβάσω από το site του κατασκευαστή?

----------


## Sted

Συνήθως είναι πιο ενημερωμένοι οι των κατασκευαστών....

Θα κοιτάξω για το iso. x86 ή x86-64;

----------


## angel_grig

> Γιατί να μην κατεβάσω τους drivers από την acer?
> Τι διαφορά θα έχει αν τις κατεβάσω από το site του κατασκευαστή?



Eπειδη μπορει στο site της acer να εχει τις παλαιοτερες εκδοσεις των drivers.Εγω παντως στην θεση σου θα εβρισκα ευκαιρια να ξεφορτωθω τα *s*vista και να βαλω ενα λειτουργικο της προκοπης (win7 /xp)

----------


## AAEIV

> Συνήθως είναι πιο ενημερωμένοι οι των κατασκευαστών....
> 
> Θα κοιτάξω για το iso. x86 ή x86-64;



Κοίτα τώρα τρέχω τα x86.
Αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να βρεθούν και τα 32bitα και τα 64bitα θα ήταν το ιδανικό!
Έτσι κι αλλιώς ο κωδικός είναι ο ίδιος.






> Eπειδη μπορει στο site της acer να εχει τις παλαιοτερες εκδοσεις των drivers.Εγω παντως στην θεση σου θα εβρισκα ευκαιρια να ξεφορτωθω τα *s*vista και να βαλω ενα λειτουργικο της προκοπης (win7 /xp)



Κοίτα, με τα vista δεν αντιμετώπισα κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα.
Και δεν είμαι απλός οικιακός χρήστης.
Μπορώ να πω ότι με έχουν βγάλει ασπροπρόσωπο!
Απλά θέλουν κι αυτά το setaρισμά τους, το οποίο αν γίνει σωστά, τρέχουν πολύ smooth!

Πάντως αν πρέπει να μιλήσουμε για λειτουργικό της προκοπής, νομίζω πως πρέπει να πάμε σε εντελώς διαφορετικό κόσμο!
Βλ. Linux
Επειδή δουλεύω και τα δύο λειτουργικά, η διαφορά είναι εμφανής, από το πρώτο λεπτό που θα χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς linux!

Απλά δεν θέλω να πάω σε άλλη έκδοση windows επειδή έχω ήδη σγορασμένη μια άδεια, μην πάω σε κάτι σπασμένο.

----------


## aeonios

Οι εταιρίες ΔΕΝ σου δίνουν απαραίτητα το original dvd του λειτουργικού συστήματος αλλά πλασάρουν τη λύση του ΟΕΜ recovery μαζί με τους οδηγούς κτλ πιθανότατα για να υποστηρίξουν καλύτερα τους χρήστες στο πρακτικό κομμάτι της συλλογής των κατάλληλων οδηγών αλλά και για να περιορίσουν το θέμα της πειρατείας του λογισμικού από τα original Dvd. Πχ φαντάσου πως δεν μπορείς να διανέμεις το συγκεκριμένο recovery solution σε κάποιον που έχει κάποιο διαφορετικό Η/Υ. Οταν αγόρασες το Laptop έπρεπε να ΜΗΝ αποδεχτείς τους όρους χρήσης και να ζητήσεις το κανονικό dvd/cd του λειτ.συστήματος πληρώνοντας το αντίστοιχο τίμημα στην τιμή πιθανότατα ή να προσανατολιστείς καλύτερα σε κάποιο μοντέλο που διαθέτει και τη λύση του recovery ή/και του original λειτουργικού. Οπότε ορθά η MS σε παρέπεμψε στον μεταπωλητή τους. Φυσικά εσύ δε φταις για αυτό και όλη την ταλαιπωρία σου αλλά ο πωλητής που δεν ξεκαθάρισε από την αρχή το τι αγοράζεις και το τι περιέχεται στο πακέτο !


Προσοχή επίσης στο θέμα της άδειας! Αν έχεις  OEM Windows Vista license τότε αυτή είναι ας πούμε συνδεδεμένη με το Laptop που έχεις κάνει την πρώτη εγκατάσταση.  Κοινώς δεν μπορείς να μεταφέρεις την άδεια χρήσης ή κοινώς τον κωδικό σε άλλο Η/Υ. Μόνο οι  retail  εκδόσεις των Windows Vista μπορούν να μεταφερθούν όσο αφορά τους κωδικούς σε άλλα Pc.

----------


## agis68

Τα windows 7 είναι κατα πολύ ελαφρυτερα και αψογοτερα απο τα vista με μκαλύτερη διαχείρηση μνήμης και θα με θυμηθεις μόλις τα βάλεις....Σε μηχανημα του 2004 απο XP εβαλα 7 και πετάει (τουλάχιστον πάει πολύ πιο καλά γιατί δεν εχει και πολύ μνήμη)

----------


## moutoulos

Θάνο έτσι και αλλιώς τα vista ήταν και είναι, ότι πιο άχρηστο λειτουργικό έβγαλε ποτέ 
η Microsoft. Μου φέραμε το ίδιο acer 5920g,για να του περάσω XP, αυτα θέλανε,
και το λάπτοπάκι "πέταγε". Μην βάλεις τα vista, βαλε XP ή Win7, απλα θα πρέπει να βρεις 
drivers για XP. Αν βάλεις τα Win7, πιθανών να σου βρει και όλους τους drivers ...

----------


## leosedf

> Θάνο έτσι και αλλιώς τα vista ήταν και είναι, ότι πιο άχρηστο λειτουργικό έβγαλε ποτέ 
> η Microsoft. .



Μπα τα millenium είναι το σημείο αναφοράς της σαβούρας.

----------


## chip

Αν συνεχίζει να δουλεύει ο δίσκος και τα win κάνε αυτό που σου είπε η ACER. Έτσι γίνεται με τα laptop... και φτιάχνεις τα cd που φορμάρουν το laptop και γίνεται σαν την πρώτη φορά που το άνοιξες....

ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΕΙΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΤΟ MANUAL ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΗ!

----------


## plouf

εγω δεν καταλαβαίνω τι τον χαλάει το recovery, και γιατι νομιζει οτι ενα "format" ειναι καλύτερο ?!

με το recovery κανει ευκολη τη ζωή του, με εγκατεστημένο το ORIGINAL λειτουργικο +drivers 
ΚΑΘΑΡΗ αρχική εγκατασταση !

α και όπως είπαν ΕΠΙΒΑΛΕΤΑΙ με το που παίρνεις laptop να κανεις τα recovery disks και να τα φυλάς ! το λενε και οι οδηγίες !
και  καλη συμβουλή ειναι φωτοτυπια το αυτοκολήτο (πισω μερος του λαπτοπ) γιατι σβηνει πολλες φορες απο τη χρήση

----------

moutoulos (22-08-13)

----------


## chip

ακριβώς όπως τα είπε ο Χρήστος!

----------


## AAEIV

Δεν έχει όμως καμία σχέση ένα recovery με ένα clean install.
Άσε που οι άσχετοι έχουν περασμένα embedded τα xp!

Ήθελα να το κάνω dual boot και μου βγήκε η πίστη να φτιάξω τα partitions του HDD ώστε να τρέχω vista και ubuntu.
Όπως κι αν έχει είναι άλλο πράγμα το να επαναφέρεις ένα restore point σε ένα PC(αυτό είναι το "recovery" που προσφέρει η acer) και εντελώς άλλο να κάνεις ένα clean set up.
Νομίζω το αντιλαμβάνεστε αυτό!

Πάντως γιατί να μην βάλω vista που έχω ήδη τον κωδικό, ξέρω να τα χειρίζομαι και μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω παράπονο από την χρήση τους?
Γιατί να μπλέξω με μη γνήσιο λειτουργικό από την στιγμή που έχω στην κατοχή μου γνήσιο?

----------


## plouf

εισαι λαθος το recovery φερνει το PC στην ΑΡΧΙΚΗ του μορφη, εινα ιτελειως διαφορετικο απο το "restore point " των windows
ΧΩΡΙΣ εφαρμογες ΧΩΡΙΣ αρχεια που ειχες, με τα αρχεία στην αρχη του δίσκου κτλ

βασικά ειναι το ΙΔΙΟ με το να κάνεις format να περάσεις drivers ktl

το δε θέμα dualboot ειναι ασχετο εντελως και πιθανη δυσκολια δεν εχει σχεση, εχει να κανει καθαρα με γνωση partioning του δίσκου.
και όχι απο το πόσο "καθαρη" ειναι η εγκατάσταση


συμφωνω και επαυξάνω ομως για το γνήσιο που λες  :Wink:

----------


## AAEIV

> εισαι λαθος το recovery φερνει το PC στην ΑΡΧΙΚΗ του μορφη, εινα ιτελειως διαφορετικο απο το "restore point " των windows
> ΧΩΡΙΣ εφαρμογες ΧΩΡΙΣ αρχεια που ειχες, με τα αρχεία στην αρχη του δίσκου κτλ
> 
> βασικά ειναι το ΙΔΙΟ με το να κάνεις format να περάσεις drivers ktl



Βασικά το recovery στο φέρνει στην εργοστασιακή κατάσταση, που ναι μεν σημαίνει ότι θα έχω τους drivers έτοιμους, αλλά θα έχω και οτιδήποτε σαβουρο-utility βάζει ο εκάστοτε κατασκευαστής, εν προκειμένω η acer. Επειδή εχω κάνει recovery παλαιότερα-χωρίς CD-δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το να κάνει ένα clean set-up. Μπορώ να πω ότι μετά το recovery σερνόταν περισσότερο από πριν.

Αντίστοιχα έχω δοκιμάσει στο laptop της κοπέλας μου, clean install VS recovery σε windows 7 και πραγματικά η διαφορά είναι εμφανής.





> το δε θέμα dualboot ειναι ασχετο εντελως και πιθανη δυσκολια δεν εχει σχεση, εχει να κανει καθαρα με γνωση partioning του δίσκου.
> και όχι απο το πόσο "καθαρη" ειναι η εγκατάσταση



Όταν όμως φτάνεις στο σημείο ο C να είναι full, και να έχεις στο HDD σου 15GB χωρίς να χρησιμοποιούνται πουθενά, θες dual boot και αναγκάζεσαι να έχεις λογικά διαμερίσματα, γιατί τα windows δεν μπορούν να έχουν >4 πρωτεύοντα διμαερίσματα, καταλαβαίνεις πως χρειάζεσαι μια custom made εγκατάσταση για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο και να αποκτήσεις γνώση του partition!
Είμαι της άποψης ότι ο κάθε χρήστης, ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του πρέπει να χτίζει ένα σύστημα όπως εκείνος το θέλει.
Ακόμα και recommended install σε ubuntu να κάνεις, πάλι χάλια θα είναι σε σχέση με την custom, αρκεί βέβαια να ξέρεις να το κάνεις!
Πόσο μάλλον μια εταιρία, που δεν ξέρω για πιο λόγο σου δεσμεύει χώρο για ένα λειτουργικό το οποίο δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να χρησιμοποιήσεις και σου εγκαθιστά διάφορα utilities, τα οποία θέτει ενεργά κατά το start up, με αποτέλεσμα το σύστημα να μην μπορεί από το εργοστάσιο να πιάσει τις βέλτιστες επιδόσεις που μπορεί να έχει.






> συμφωνω και επαυξάνω ομως για το γνήσιο που λες



Έτσι δεν είναι?
Είναι κρίμα να έχεις το γνήσιο και να τρέχεις έναν activator κάθε φορά από πίσω.
Το πλήρωσα και θα το χρησιμοποιήσω!

----------


## aeonios

AAEIV διάβασες το προηγούμενο μου post? 

Φοβάμαι πως όχι ! Πάμε άλλη μια!

Αναζήτησε το EULA που αποδέχτηκες όταν πήρες το laptop σου και αν δεν το έχεις διάβασε σχετικά.

Δεν μπορείς (νόμιμα) να χρησιμοποιείς το παλιό σου serial σε νέα εγκατάσταση(αν πράγματι φυσικά σου έδωσαν ΟΕΜ license!) Ξεκαθάρισε το αυτό πρώτα από το σημείο πώλησης του laptop σου για να μη βρεθείς στη δυσάρεστη θέση την ώρα της εγκατάστασης να μη περνάει ο παλιός σου κωδικός.

----------


## AAEIV

> ...για να μη βρεθείς στη δυσάρεστη θέση την ώρα της εγκατάστασης να μη περνάει ο παλιός σου κωδικός.



Το έχω ξανακάνει!
Πριν από δύο εβδομάδες έκανα αυτό ακριβώς, στο laptop της κοπέλας-το οποίο τρέχει w7 OEM- και όχι μόνο τα εγκατέστησα, αλλά έκανα και τηλεφωνική ενεργοποίηση με απόλυτη επιτυχία.

Και μεταξύ μας, αν ήταν "παράνομο" δεν νομίζω η microsoft να με άφηνε να το ενεργοποιήσω.

Δεύτερο παράδειγμα: Μια φίλη, αγόρασε πριν από 3 μήνες ένα hp laptop, με προεγκατεστημένα και προενεργοποιημένα τα w7, με επίσης ΟΕΜ licence. Πριν ακόιμα λειτουργήσουμε το laptop, της έκανα ένα clean install από την αρχή με το pass που ήδη είχε.
Το OS εγκαταστάθηκε χωρίς πρόβλημα και ενεργοποιήθηκε επίσης χωρίς πρόβλημα!

Τρίτο παράδειγμα: Ένα φιλαράκι, που τρέχει κι αυτός vista, κάθε χρόνο κάνει format στο toshiba laptop του, με τον ΟΕΜ κωδικό του.
Κάθε χρόνο κάνει τηλεφωνική ενεργοποιήση χωρίς πρόβλημα!

Τέταρτο παράδειγμα: Πριν από 1 μήνα περίπου έκανα format στο toshiba laptop του ξάδερφού μου, το οποίο τρέχει w7. Τόσο η εγκατάσταση, όσο και η ενεργοποίηση πραγματοποιήθηκαν χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

Δεν νομίζω να είναι τυχαίες όλες αυτές οι περίπτωσεις. Κάτι θα σημαίνει...

----------


## AAEIV

> Οταν αγόρασες το Laptop έπρεπε να ΜΗΝ αποδεχτείς τους όρους χρήσης και να ζητήσεις το κανονικό dvd/cd του λειτ.συστήματος πληρώνοντας το αντίστοιχο τίμημα στην τιμή πιθανότατα ή να προσανατολιστείς καλύτερα σε κάποιο μοντέλο που διαθέτει και τη λύση του recovery ή/και του original λειτουργικού.



Όταν αγόρασα το laptop μου-το πήρα με επιδότηση από το υπουργείο παιδείας για την εισαγωγή μου στο Πολυτεχνείο-έπρεπε να ικανοποιεί κάποιες απαιτήσεις(π.χ. να έχει λειτουργικό, δύο χρόνια εγγύηση και δεν θυμάμαι τι άλλο). Ο πωλητής μου είπε πως το συγκεκριμένο Laptop διατίθεται με ή χωρίς λειτουργικό. Η διαφορά στην τιμή ήταν 50€. Εγώ αναγκαστικά έπρεπε να πάρω με λειτουργικό. Του είπα αν γίνεται να μου το δώσουν χωρίς λειτουργικό ώστε να εγκαταστήσω κάτι που έιτε ήδη έχω ή να βάλω ubuntu που είναι και δωρεάν.

Μου απάντησαν πως λόγω της επιδότησης πρέπει να έχει OS. Τους είπα αν γίνεται να περάσουν σαν OS κάποιο distribution linux και μου απάντησαν ότι δεν μπορούν, γιατί δεν "προμηθεύονται" αυτό το λειτουργικό και θα είχαν πρόβλημα στην τιμολόγηση-λογιστήριο.

Οπότε "αναγκάστηκα" να "πληρώσω" 50€ παραπάνω για να "αγοράσω" τον κωδικό για τα vista. Άρα τα έχω πληρώσει. Απλά δεν ήξερα ότι θα μπορούσα να ζητήσω το CD...

----------


## aeonios

Για τα 7 δες τι ισχύει από την επίσημη μαμά m$: 

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/w...c-68b599b31bf5 

Δεν τα βγάζω από το μυαλό μου δυστυχώς όλα αυτά....

Το φιλαράκι σου κάνει ενεργοποίηση όπως είπες στο ίδιο pc. Το ΟΕΜ license στα vista "δένεται" με τον η/υ που έγινε η πρώτη εγκατάσταση και ενεργοποίηση. Οσο για το νόμιμο/παράνομο αυτό θα το κρίνεις μόνος σου όπως προείπα διαβάζοντας το EULA που αποδέχτηκες ανοίγοντας την συσκευασία.

Πάντα φιλικά στα λέω για να μη τραβήξεις όσα τραβάνε με την εγκατάσταση άλλοι φίλοι ! Από μένα καλή επιτυχία και ενημέρωσε μας για το αποτέλεσμα !

----------


## leosedf

> Το έχω ξανακάνει!
> Πριν από δύο εβδομάδες έκανα αυτό ακριβώς, στο laptop της κοπέλας-το οποίο τρέχει w7 OEM- και όχι μόνο τα εγκατέστησα, αλλά έκανα και τηλεφωνική ενεργοποίηση με απόλυτη επιτυχία.
> 
> Και μεταξύ μας, αν ήταν "παράνομο" δεν νομίζω η microsoft να με άφηνε να το ενεργοποιήσω.
> 
> Δεύτερο παράδειγμα: Μια φίλη, αγόρασε πριν από 3 μήνες ένα hp laptop, με προεγκατεστημένα και προενεργοποιημένα τα w7, με επίσης ΟΕΜ licence. Πριν ακόιμα λειτουργήσουμε το laptop, της έκανα ένα clean install από την αρχή με το pass που ήδη είχε.
> Το OS εγκαταστάθηκε χωρίς πρόβλημα και ενεργοποιήθηκε επίσης χωρίς πρόβλημα!
> 
> Τρίτο παράδειγμα: Ένα φιλαράκι, που τρέχει κι αυτός vista, κάθε χρόνο κάνει format στο toshiba laptop του, με τον ΟΕΜ κωδικό του.
> ...



Προφανώς δε γνωρίζεις για το SLIC (1, 2.0 κλπ)

----------


## AAEIV

Παιδιά εγκαθιστώ τα windows στο ίδιο PC για το οποίο έχει αγοραστεί ο κωδικός.
Αυτό που θέλω να κάνω και στην δική μου περίπτωση.

Δεν χρησιμοποιώ τον κωδικό του PC τάδε στο PC δείνα.

Όντως δεν έχω ξανακούσει για το SLIC, αλλά από ένα γρήγορο search που έκανα, είδα ότι είναι ένα ακόμα test-point για να περάσεις την ενεργοποίηση των windows. Αν ο κωδικός matchάρει με το laptop για το οποίο έχει αγοραστεί, που μπορεί να υπάρξει πρόβλημα?

----------


## plouf

για να ειμαστε και αντικειμενικοι σιγουρα "τυφλα νομικα" ενα ΟΕΜ ΔΕΝ μεταφερεται, αλλα στη πράξη μεταφέρεται και ειναι "νομιμο αρκετα"...

----------


## AAEIV

Μα δεν το μεταφέρω!
Θέλω να επανεγκαταστήσω το OS στον ίδιο υπολογιστή που είναι ήδη εγκατεστημένο!

Πάντως, η φράση σου είναι όλα τα €!
Σαν να βγήκε από Αμερικάνικη ταινία, που προσπαθεί να σου περάσει φιλοσοφικά μηνύματα!  :Smile:

----------


## bb4fc

> εγω δεν καταλαβαίνω τι τον χαλάει το recovery, και γιατι νομιζει οτι ενα "format" ειναι καλύτερο ?!
> 
> με το recovery κανει ευκολη τη ζωή του, με εγκατεστημένο το ORIGINAL λειτουργικο +drivers 
> ΚΑΘΑΡΗ αρχική εγκατασταση !
> 
> α και όπως είπαν ΕΠΙΒΑΛΕΤΑΙ με το που παίρνεις laptop να κανεις τα recovery disks και να τα φυλάς ! το λενε και οι οδηγίες !
> και  καλη συμβουλή ειναι φωτοτυπια το αυτοκολήτο (πισω μερος του λαπτοπ) γιατι σβηνει πολλες φορες απο τη χρήση



Μια χαρα τα λεει ο plouf. Μόλις αγοράσουμε τον υπολογιστή τρώμε μισή ώρα να ψήσουμε τα dvd και τα βάζουμε στην άκρη. Μετά κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε. Είναι safe λύση. 

Από εκεί και πέρα, σε χρήστες που βλέπω οτι δεν είναι για πολλά-πολλά τους κάνω ένα partition (για να βάζουν τα αρχεία τους) και τους μαθαίνω το εργοστασιακό recovery. Μόλις φτάσουν στο αμήν, κάνουν ενα εργοστασιακό και γλυτώνουν ώρες από δουλειά (και εγω ώρες από support). 

Σε πιο power χρήστες αλλά και στους υπολογιστές που διαχειρίζομαι εγω, αφου φτιάξω τα recovery dvds (είπαμε safe backup) κάνω καθαρή εγκατάσταση από UNTOUCHED ISO που κατεβάζω από επίσημη και νόμιμη πηγή και χρησιμοποιώ το serial που ειναι στο αυτοκόλλητο του υπολογιστή. Drivers από τους κατασκευαστές (laptop και εξαρτημάτων)

Το αυτοκόλλητο αντί να το βγάζω φωτοτυπία, το καλύπτω με διαφανή μεμβράνη (π.χ. όπως η μεμβράνη σε παράθυρο ταχυδρομικου φακέλου). 

Με εκνευρίζει οταν μου φέρνουν υπολογιστές που έχουν σβήσει ολα τα parttition (δηλαδή και τα recovery) και εχουν περάσει πειρατικά windows που κλείδωσαν. «-Που είναι τα recovery dvds; -Έπρεπε να τα φτιάξω; »

Επίσημη πηγη για iso windows (χωρίς serial βέβαια) είναι το digitalrivercontent.net . Όποιο link είναι από εκεί ειναι untouched έκδοση. 






> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
> 
> Πριν από μερικά χρόνια είχα αγοράσει ένα laptop acer aspire 5920G, το οποίο είχε προεγκατεστημένα τα ελληνικά windows vista home premium. Συνεπώς έχω στην κατοχή μου τον κωδικό.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχω το CD και θέλω να κάνω format. Επικοινώνησα αρχικά με την Microsoft η οποία με περέπεμψε στην acer.
> 
> Μίλησα και με αυτούς, οι οποίοι μου είπαν να χρησιμοποιήσω μια εφαρμογή της acer, την acer e-recovery, για να φτιάξω τα recovery disks. Οι άνθρωποι μάλλον δεν κατάλαβαν ότι θέλω να κάνω format(η εφαρμογή αυτή μπορεί να επαναφέρει το σύστημα στην εργοστασιακή του κατάσταση, δηλαδή με vista και οποιαδήποτε εφαρμογή έχει εγκαταστήσει η acer) οπότε τους το τόνισαν.
> 
> Η απάντησή τους είναι ότι αν θέλω το CD, πρέπει να πληρώσω 60€ για να μου το στείλουν! Αν είναι δυνατόν! Να πληρώσω για κάτι που το έχω ήδη πληρώσει!
> ...



Αν δεν βρείς Isos από αλλον, μπορείς να κατεβάσεις το αναλογο iso (32bit ή 64bit - ΑΛΛΑ ειναι στα αγγλικά) απο τα παρακάτω links
http://msft-dnl.digitalrivercontent..../X13-49114.exe  (32 bit)
http://msft-dnl.digitalrivercontent..../X13-49115.exe  (64 bit)
μετα να κατεβασεις τους drivers απο τον κατασκευαστή και να ξεκινήσεις εγκατασταση. Τους drivers βαλε τους σε ένα usb πριν ξεκινήσεις. 

Για μετατροπή σε ελληνικά μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το Vistalizator (http://www.froggie.sk/). Τον τρόπο αυτό τον έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ουκ ολίγες φορες.

----------


## AAEIV

Φοβερά ενδιαφέρουσες όλες αυτές οι πληροφορίες για το digital river conent!
Προσπαθώ να βρω το home page του αλλά το www.digitalrivercontent.net .org.com ή με  msf αντί για www αλλά δεν βγάζει κάτι...

Μια άλλη απορία, το vistalizator αν κατάλαβα καλά απλά μετατρέπει το interface σε ελληνικά.
Ο κωδικός που έχω όμως είναι για ελληνικά vista.
Αν τον χρησιμοποιήσω σε αγγλική έκδοση θα χτυπήσει κόκκινο, έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## bb4fc

> Φοβερά ενδιαφέρουσες όλες αυτές οι πληροφορίες για το digital river conent!
> Προσπαθώ να βρω το home page του αλλά το www.digitalrivercontent.net .org.com ή με  msf αντί για www αλλά δεν βγάζει κάτι...
> 
> Μια άλλη απορία, το vistalizator αν κατάλαβα καλά απλά μετατρέπει το interface σε ελληνικά.
> Ο κωδικός που έχω όμως είναι για ελληνικά vista.
> Αν τον χρησιμοποιήσω σε αγγλική έκδοση θα χτυπήσει κόκκινο, έτσι δεν είναι?



Το digitalrivercontent δεν εχει «δημόσια ιστοσελίδα». Λειτουργεί σαν web server αρχείων ISO (το λεω μπακαλίστικα). Αν google και βρεις links που να είναι από το site digitalrivercontent.net τότε σίγουρα ειναι untouched επίσημες εκδόσεις. Στα υπόψη οτι υπάρχουν και Links για office καθώς και άλλα προϊόντα της ms γιατί είναι νομιμη πηγή από την ms. 
Ενδεικτικά
http://www.heidoc.net/joomla/technol...download-links
http://www.heidoc.net/joomla/technol...download-links

Βέβαια μπορείς να βρεις και iso από άλλες πηγές και να συγκρίνεις md5 και sha αλλά προσωπικά είμαι των καθαρών λύσεων όσον αφορά λειτουργικό και antivirus. 

Για το serial. Είναι *σχεδόν* σίγουρο οτι το ελληνικό serial θα παίξει και στο αγγλικό. Το έχω δοκιμάσει σε διάφορες εκδόσεις vista και 7. Σημασία έχει να είναι ίδια έκδοση. Αν πχ εχεις home premium 32bit (x86) greek τοτε το serial σχεδόν σίγουρα θα γίνει δεκτό σε home premium 32bit (x86) english. Αν το δοκιμάσεις σε home premium 64bit english μάλλον θα γιορτάσεις 28η Οκτωβρίου (ΟΧΙ). Λέω σχεδόν γιατί μόνο με δοκιμή μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος. 

Για το vistalizator. Ουσιαστικά επεμβαίνει στο «αρχείο λέξεων και εκφράσεων» των windows και τα μετονομάζει σε ελληνικά. Δεν είναι 100% ίδια και είχα δει μικροδιαφορες που τώρα δε θυμάμαι. Π.χ. αντί για «Ο υπολογιστής μου» μπορεί να λέει «Υπολογιστής». Μικρής σημασίας διαφορές. Πρόσεχε να βάλεις την έκδοση με το ίδιο service pack (sp). Καλύτερα κάνε την εγκατάσταση των windows που εχεις, πέρνα τα αναγκαία service packs, κάνε μετά windows update και στο τέλος ρίξε του και το vistalizator.

----------


## AAEIV

> Για το serial. Είναι *σχεδόν* σίγουρο οτι το ελληνικό serial θα παίξει και στο αγγλικό. Το έχω δοκιμάσει σε διάφορες εκδόσεις vista και 7. Σημασία έχει να είναι ίδια έκδοση. Αν πχ εχεις home premium 32bit (x86) greek τοτε το serial σχεδόν σίγουρα θα γίνει δεκτό σε home premium 32bit (x86) english. Αν το δοκιμάσεις σε home premium 64bit english μάλλον θα γιορτάσεις 28η Οκτωβρίου (ΟΧΙ). Λέω σχεδόν γιατί μόνο με δοκιμή μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος.



Πάντως ο ίδιος κωδικός κάνει είτε για 32 ή 64 bit επιβεβαιωμένα!
Αυτό για διαφορετική γλώσσα, πρώτη φορά το ακούω και δεν ξέρω αν θέλω να το ρισκάρω.
Φαντάζεσαι να μην το δεχτεί?
Τι θα γίνει άραγε σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, μετά το ένα μήνα free?

----------


## picdev

αν αλλάξεις γλώσσα με το vistalizator τότε πειράζεις αρχείο των windows και τα windows θα χτυπήσουν μετά απο κάποιο update γνησιότητας, *ΌΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΊΝΑΙ ORIGINAL*, την έχω πατήσει με IMAC που δεν μπορούσε να γίνουν install οι drivers με ελληνικά , ενώ ο άνθρωπος είχε αγοράσει original ελληνικα premium που δεν αλλάζουν γλώσσα.
Τα παραπάνω τα επιβεβαίωσα όταν μίλησα με τη τεχνική υποστήριξη της microsoft.

Το ίδιο έχω πάθει με sony laptop που μου ήρθε με χαλασμένο δίσκο, έκανα clean install windows 7 της ίδιας έκδοσης, ίδιας γλώσσας, το serial πέρασε κανονικά αλλά μετά απο update χτύπησε ότι τα windows δεν ειναι original, 
οπότε τσάμπα κόπος, βάζεις απο την αρχή σπασμένα

----------


## AAEIV

To θέμα είναι ότι δεν θέλω να βάλω σπασμένα, από την στιγμή που έχω γνήσιο κωδικό...

----------


## vasilllis

> To θέμα είναι ότι δεν θέλω να βάλω σπασμένα, από την στιγμή που έχω γνήσιο κωδικό...






Το θεμα ειναι οτι περα απο το γνησιο κωδικο χρειαζεται και το γνησιο cd.Δυστηχως η microsoft δεν το στελνει δωρεαν.
Ισως η οικονομικοτερη κινηση αν ισχυει ακομα ειναι αγορα upgrade σε εφταρια.

----------


## bb4fc

> αν αλλάξεις γλώσσα με το vistalizator τότε πειράζεις αρχείο των windows και τα windows θα χτυπήσουν μετά απο κάποιο update γνησιότητας, *ΌΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΊΝΑΙ ORIGINAL*, την έχω πατήσει με IMAC που δεν μπορούσε να γίνουν install οι drivers με ελληνικά , ενώ ο άνθρωπος είχε αγοράσει original ελληνικα premium που δεν αλλάζουν γλώσσα.
> Τα παραπάνω τα επιβεβαίωσα όταν μίλησα με τη τεχνική υποστήριξη της microsoft.
> 
> Το ίδιο έχω πάθει με sony laptop που μου ήρθε με χαλασμένο δίσκο, έκανα clean install windows 7 της ίδιας έκδοσης, ίδιας γλώσσας, το serial πέρασε κανονικά αλλά μετά απο update χτύπησε ότι τα windows δεν ειναι original, 
> οπότε τσάμπα κόπος, βάζεις απο την αρχή σπασμένα



Για windows 7 ομολογώ οτι δεν εχω κάνει πολλές εγκαταστάσεις/μετατροπές γλώσσας, αλλά για vista έχω κάνει πολλές και ποτέ τα windows δεν γκρίνιαξαν οτι δεν ειναι αυθεντικά. 

Για να είμαι σίγουρος για τα γραφόμενα μου έκανα χτές κάποιες δοκιμές σε κάποιο υπολογιστή, ISOs από vista, αγορασμένα licences και vistalizator. Σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις η έκδοση ήταν vista home premium και σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις οι δοκιμες αυθεντικότητας έγιναν από την επισημη σελίδα της ms ( http://www.microsoft.com/genuine/validate/ ). Άλλωστε το ζητουμενο σε αυτό το θέμα ειναι τα vista και οχι τα 7.

Τεστ πρώτο. 
Αρχικά έβαλα αγγλικά vista, χωρίς service pack. Εφαρμόζω το vistalizator για ελληνική γλώσσα. Κανένα πρόβλημα. Κάνω check για windows update και εγκαθιστώ μερικά τυχαία updates. Κανενα πρόβλημα με την αυθεντικότητα. Περνώ sp1 και sp2 ως πλήρεις εγκαταστάσεις. Κανενα πρόβλημα με την αυθεντικότητα. Αλλάζω τη γλώσσα απο ελληνικά σε αγγλικά. Κανενα πρόβλημα με την αυθεντικότητα.Αλλάζω πάλι τη γλώσσα σε ελληνικά, check windows update, κανενα πρόβλημα με την αυθεντικότητα. 

Τεστ δεύτερο.
Αρχικά βάζω αγγλικά vista sp1. Εφαρμόζω vistalizator για ελληνική γλώσσα με επιλογη πακέτου (επίτηδες) γλώσσας sp2. Κανενα πρόβλημα με την αυθεντικότητα. Κάνω check για windows update και εγκαθιστώ μερικά τυχαία updates. Κανενα πρόβλημα με την αυθεντικότητα.Περνώ sp2 ως πλήρη εγκατασταση. Κανενα πρόβλημα με την αυθεντικότητα. Αλλάζω τη γλώσσα απο ελληνικά σε αγγλικά. Κανενα πρόβλημα με την αυθεντικότητα.Αλλάζω πάλι τη γλώσσα σε ελληνικά, check windows update, κανενα πρόβλημα με την αυθεντικότητα. Κάνω check για windows update και εγκαθιστώ μερικά τυχαία updates. Κανενα πρόβλημα με την αυθεντικότητα.

Τεστ τριτο.
Απο recovery dvd άλλης μάρκας laptop (διαφορετικό cli) κάνω εγκατάσταση vista αγγλικά sp1. To σύστημα γκρινιάζει οτι τα vista δε είναι αυθεντικά (λογικό). Του δίνω το key που ειναι κάτω απο το laptop δοκιμών (vista home premium greek) και το δέχεται απροβλημάτιστα. Κάνω check για windows update και εγκαθιστώ μερικά τυχαία updates. Κανενα πρόβλημα με την αυθεντικότητα.Περνώ sp2 ως πλήρη εγκατασταση. Κανενα πρόβλημα με την αυθεντικότητα. Αλλάζω τη γλώσσα απο ελληνικά σε αγγλικά με το vistalizator. Κανενα πρόβλημα με την αυθεντικότητα.Αλλάζω πάλι τη γλώσσα σε ελληνικά, check windows update, κανενα πρόβλημα με την αυθεντικότητα. Κάνω check για windows update και εγκαθιστώ μερικά τυχαία updates. Κανενα πρόβλημα με την αυθεντικότητα.

Συμπέρασμα:
Με τα vista (που ειναι και το ζητούμενο) και το vistalizator δεν εχουμε προβλημα με αυθεντικότητα των windows. Εγκαθιστάς άφοβα. 

Το οξύμωρο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι στον υπολογιστή των δοκιμών πλέον τρέχει μόνιμα linux manjaro γιατί δεν υπήρχε κανενας λόγος να εχει vista!

----------


## picdev

δεν ξέρω πιο είναι το κρίσιμο update , γενικά υπάρχει wat update που ελέγχει την αυθεντικότητα,
πάντα ελέγχω τα update, αλλά αυτό δεν το κάνουν όλοι, στη τελική υπάρχει και το remove wat

----------


## AAEIV

Τελικά βρήκα, μετά από μεγάλη προσπάθεια μία AIO έκδοση σε ελληνικά, χρησιμοποίησα τον κωδικό μου και όλα πήγαν ΟΚ τόσο με την εγκατάσταση όσο και με την ενεργοποίηση. Κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. Everything is running like a charm!

----------


## vasilllis

κανε και ενα backup να εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο.

----------

